# Stand look sturdy enough?



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

Just built this 2 tank stand for qt and hospital tanks. There is no cross brace in the back, didn't think I would need one. Putting a 20gal on top and a 10 or 20 on the bottom. Inside legs/braces are 2x4's the rest is made of 1 1/2 x 3 1/2 poplar which is a hard wood so should hold up. Would like some feedback on if you think stand will be fine without a cross brace in back. I can put all my weight on it and it doesn't move a inch


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

Jr;

...some overall dimensions would have been good, but from 20g stated in text, I would estimate the width to be about 30" (to fit 20g wide?), and from description of lumber used, I would say: plenty strong (unless you're in earthquake country, in which case I would recommend you move)!

Cheers


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

It looks plenty strong, especially if the wood was also glued together with a glue such as tight bond and clamped. That is a VERY nice looking stand. Much nicer that what I could build!


----------



## TUCCI (5 mo ago)

I would put support beams in the center but it’s sufficient as is….bravo johnnymax


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

TUCCI said:


> I would put support beams in the center but it’s sufficient as is….bravo johnnymax


TUCCI please read the dates these posts have. You keep responding to threads that are several years or more old and have created a multitude of ZOMBIE threads. Many of the members you are responding to have not been on this site for years.


----------

